# A Horse Poem By Me



## crashturnburn (Dec 14, 2016)

Saviour​
I stareinto his deep, kind brown eyes,
And heinstantly knows all my secrets.
As Iwrap my arms around his muscular neck, he knows I am sad.
Hiscurious lips tug at my shirt and hair, trying to bring a smile back to mydepressed soul.
I crywith him.
Hecries with me.
We arealike, but so different.
He ismy freedom.
Myescape from reality.
As Iclimb on to his back, we run.
We runaway from everything, leaving the world behind.
Theonly sound being our hearts beating.
We areno longer two separate beings,
We areone.
He ismine, as I am his.
Heguides me to safety, and picks me up when we stumble, When we fall.
Welearn to fight together.
Tosurvive this cruel game known as life.
We arethe leaders in the battle.
We win.
And wefight, again and again.


:gallop:​


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awwww that's such a nice poem.  Love it! I love the 'we are no longer two separate beings, we are one'.


----------

